# Possible BA Update, Or Aprils Fool?



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

You decide! :? 
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?s=d2dc134bf9c98a93546a13f77f99048e&showtopic=106781


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i saw that over on bolter and chainsword. i dont know if its true of not and i wouldnt like to say either way. if it is true we only have 2 months or so to wait for it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Chaplain and DC :?:
> only one chappy can lead the DC
> no more 3+d3 dc marines
> second chaplain must take honour guard


Does this mean the DC must be bought or only consists of unit generated models?



> Troops: NO HEAVY WEAPONS!!!!! can buy a PW or PF, more expensive than normal marines :?:


No heavy weapons? Thats two units of my tournament BA useless.



> Fast attack:
> 
> Speeder: 0-1 no other changes :?:


1 Unit of Speeders? Best get Ebay ready for my spare 2 speeders then



> Heavy:
> BAAL: little bit more expensive but it rocks :?:


They're going to charge more for a limited range tank? Surely its worth less than an Annihilator.



> Dreddy 0-2 :?:


Still no dreadnought Elites? This is crap news - who'll pick them over Preds?



> Preddy standard 0-1


1 Standard Pred!! That sucks.

I seriously hope this is a joke. My tournament list would be illegal! 

If it isn't they seem to be turning the BA into a frothing footbound mass. Supported by Baals. 

Thinking about it I wouldn't be at all surprised if this were true.

I see you've posted again on your Imperial Guard thread Longbeard. You must be thinking what I am :lol: :lol:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

If it isn't, I'm thinking of defecting to the space puppies, or maybe the DA. 
Or just making a DIY chapter


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm planning my own Chapter.

The West Hammerines! 

Anyone know how to mix Claret and Blue paint?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

that wasnt the quite same as the thread i saw. probably april fools then!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I;m thinking of calling mine the Primarines
Because they're Prime! 
And...only primered...

Primer + green base + a spot of blakc paint on each shoulder = mandatory 3 color paintjob, right? ;-)


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmmm... In the April WD, the model they used to show Foundation Paint was a Blood Angel.
That suggests that they were either already re-paintin' Blood Angels, ie for a new Codex, or it was a complete coincedence, in which case I should shut up and go home.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

as the chaos codex is next on the agenda, with orks penciled in for after that then i wouldn't have thought we'll be seeing a new BA codex this side of a year.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

BA codex is supposed to get an update in the pages of WD shortly.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

2 months for the new BA codex? What about Orks or Dark Eldar?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Look, this is obviously the next Imperial codex, and they're obviosuly just getting started on the late drafts of the codex. As such, there's a few rumours going around with little or no accuracy, most of which are blatantly contradictory.

If you're going to panic over this 'news' for any reason, you're just being silly.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

http://ca.games-workshop.com/CommunityNew/hoh/HOHdownload/HoH-PlayersGuide07.pdf
You might want to check the bottom left page from link above. :wink:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I think it pretty lame releasing a WD Codex. wtf?


----------



## dink666 (Mar 26, 2007)

i think a guy in italy has heard some rumours or thoughts and he thort it was actually gonna happen


----------



## dink666 (Mar 26, 2007)

my mate knows someone who designs GW. he was saying that they are thinking of doin a BA codex(some ideas are floating around)but not even they are certain yet


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> http://ca.games-workshop.com/CommunityNew/hoh/HOHdownload/HoH-PlayersGuide07.pdf
> You might want to check the bottom left page from link above.


Doesn't Longbeards post prove it guys?

This is an official tourney. Its happening, my Store Manager informs me having spoken to one of the games designers.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I think It's fairly obvious there going to get slapped with the nerf stick (May/June WD), looking at the DA and Templar codex there going to attempt to bring them back down to earth which to be honest they sort of needed because at the moment there by far the best SM chapter going. Now whether they manage to build a nice balanced combined arms list to the standard of codex Eldar I highly doubt, I Imagine they'll look to Increase the cost or decrease the efficiency of the DC and then possibly tweak the naked vet ruling, we'll have to wait and see.....


> I see you've posted again on your Imperial Guard thread Longbeard. You must be thinking what I am


Yep Just In case they get completely slapped down I've got my mech Eldar held In reserve and have started to redo the guard mainly for the different playstyles as well as the challenge.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Best way to get rid of naked vets is to simply drop the ruling that vets who go to the DC lose their wargear. Sure, it means you''ll start seeing plaspistols and combi-weapons in the DD, but at least they're being paid for


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

I believed that the space wolves were next on the list of loyalists.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Greyskullscrusade said:


> I believed that the space wolves were next on the list of loyalists.


They better be


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

As far as getting an actual codex Space Wolves probably will be next although I've heard nothing concrete, but as for getting an update BA's are up for the nerf next!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Little something from Jervis while at Adepticon:
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=107027&pid=1225139&st=0&#entry1225139



> The Dark Angel codex was, to paraphrase Jervis, a way to show the games designers the principles he was trying to hold them to. In many ways the Dark Angels codex is the blueprint for the future of 40k.


Were all doomed! :shock:


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

You know, I don't see much bad in the snippet from Jervis at all, in fact it's kind of refreshing. Instead of a, "we'll get to that codex when we get to it" it looks like everything will be revised on a regular schedule. The DA codex is VERY good (according to me and our group that has very veteran DA players in it), so the future of the codices being similar to the DA codex isn't bad at all. I will miss some of the fringe lists, though you might still see some in fringe groups as not everyone plays tournaments. But them basically admitting that they have to go back to a bare bones approach to the armies and codices is a good thing as it could mean down the road that once they get this down, the possibility of fringe lists on the far horizon might not be an unrealistic hope.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looks like a good focus to me, and kinda suggests they wouldn't do a WD ba version.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

hopefully they;ll keep fringe lists by doing somethling like with DA where if you take this character as a commander you get these options.

I could see feral orks or speed freaks happening like that. Take Warboss Disguy and you get these as troops choices. Take Warboss Datguy and get those.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Galahad said:


> I could see feral orks or speed freaks happening like that. Take Warboss Disguy and you get these as troops choices. Take Warboss Datguy and get those.


Funny thing is, they would probably actually be named that in the codex


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Another rumour from the B&C, although I've heard similiar on other forums so there could be some truth In this one.


> Hey guys, I just got back from GW, and a few of my ex-coworkers got to see the new BA dex (it will be released in next months or the month after's WD) at the canadian staff tournament yesterday.
> 
> DC will get rending, no PF or PW though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Rending DC= bollocks. They might be psycho, in the grip o the rage, but they not that fuckin hard. :evil: 

>> Ba vets= how they any different from any other veteran squad? :? 

>> Assault marines as troops= can see that working. But, would imagine will see lots of small, jump pack wearing BA armies. Assault, DC and Baal preds more than likely.

>> These are just opinions, and shouting about it wont make me change my mind.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder if this time around the special characters will be cool?


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> I wonder if this time around the special characters will be cool?


Apperantly they'll be re-releasing Dante, Mephiston and pals hopefully with new casts and new rules, there far too out-dated at the moment.
As far as the rending rule go's I think It could be a tad extreme having raving mad marines ripping up LR's with their bare hands! :shock: 
ST5 4 attacks each, re-rolling hits via the chaplain, proably makes them far nastier than the current version!


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

Interesting on the rending. I wonder if they'd still keep the Feel No Pain. W/O FnP, I don't foresee them being all that brutal, rending or not.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

True, if they take that away, the squad wont last very long. I hope the codex isnt designed the the DA codex, I like being able to have 5 TO 10 models, not 5 OR 10.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

well, i believe combat squads were designated for the DA's only though it wouldn't surprise me to see it carried over to some others. I like the fact that it prevents min/maxing but I do agree it takes the flexibility of numbers away.

As far as the DC, I could see rending if they do it the way the stealers have it where they get a set amount of attacks base and don't get bonuses for extra CCW's. I think they need to figure out a way to make the rhino useful for them also as there is not much deterrant of taking the jumppacks all the time.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Maybe make the DC rhino,s armor better? or give it some kind of saving throw like ors extra armor?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The biggest problem with the DC rhino (aside from it being made of toilet paper and cardboard) is that it outs a hard limit on your DC, after which point you;re just killing your own men before battle

If maybe you stopped rolling after you filled the bus, or allowed them to upgrade to an LRC for a small discount (less the price of a free rhino, purchase made as part of your list, before DC generation)


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I think unless they make the Rhino open topped or massively Improve the OCE ruling It's fairly obvious to say that Jump packs will still be the superior choice, once that AV11 as been popped your going to have one of the most dangerous units In your army footslogging and being avoided with ease! :evil:


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

A quick summary from B+C, seems pretty accurate from what I've heard from other forums.


> Publication
> * The new rules will be included with the June/July issues of White Dwarf; US issues 329 & 330.
> * The first issue will include the fluff and the second issue will include the army list.
> * The rules will be available for free download sometime thereafter.
> ...


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

> * DC marines will not be able to have power weapons but all will gain rending attacks in close combat.


Oh, FFS. GW thought process:

"Lets see, whats the main problem with BA? Its the free randomly generated DC and the fact that they can get free fists and power weapons."
"So what shall we do about it?"
"How about this; we keep them free and randomly generated despite this being part of the problem, but give them RENDING. Then no-one can complain about powerfists, because they're ALL immediately better, not just the Vet sarges. This will mean that BA troops can upgrade their vet sarges without having to make the difficult choose of losing them or not."
"Genius. That'll show all those people gaining big DC full of power weapons, see how they like 4 S5 rending attacks each on the charge and no power weapons instead" 

Suddenly harlies look a bit crap.


----------



## Herbert (Apr 7, 2007)

Best wait and see what happens

as long as Jervis isnt involved the codex should turn out ok, if he s it looks like another codex i wont be buying


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmmmm, I'm thinking DC and Librarian for turbo boosting assault/tac squads backed up with 3 Preds for AT duty and maybe a speeder/biker squadron for rapid response army of doom, there Is hope brothers!


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

This was from Warseer, which was from B&C and Dakka... and now is from Heresy Online 

From B&C, From Dakka:

"The local GW has a copy of the rules and has been showing them off. Most of the rumours are true, with a few minor differences. One thing that stood out in particular was how over the top Mephiston was - WS - 6, S - 5, T - 5,I - 6, Feel no Pain, and can cast all 3 Powers and use his Force Weapon in one turn (Jump, +D3 Attacks, Force Weapon...)

When I got my grubby hands on the list, I tried finding a way to max out Death Company as cheaply as possible (while building a decent all rounded list,), but it's pretty hard without paying the "full" cost. For example, a Tactical squad costs 115pts for the Veteran Sergeant and 4 Marines, and the extra 25pts nets you one Death Company (getting the extra Combat squad still only costs 90pts.) Whereas Assault Marines costs 140pts for the Veteran Sergeant and 4 Marines, and the extra 15 pts nets you one Death Company. You can add Death Company without buying squads, but then they cost 30pts a model. Interestingly, Blood Angel Terminators have the same stats and options as Deathwing (without mixing weapons, Fearless, and Deathwing assault,) costs 200pts, and still net you a Death Company as well (so arguably, the Death Company is FREE.)

Overall, I am pretty happy with the list, and as gross as Death Company are (they get Furious Charge built in, BTW,) it's pretty tough to max them out and have enough points for lots of shooty guns and/or support assault units. "


According to this poster:
1) Combat Squads 100%
2) BA Libby only has 2 powers
3) New system for generating DC
4) Assault squads are a good way to generate DC
5) Termies only get 1 heavy weapon (AC cost 30 points), fearless, and generate you a no/low cost DC
6) No more "free" furious charge
7) Mephiston kicks arse!


Since GW hasn't published this information yet, I hope that posting point costs doesn't violate any of the B&C rules. This is just a rumor after all.

Some of this sounds a bit suspect?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

It all sounds good to me :lol:


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 22, 2006)

Well if those BA rumours are true, my BA are staying in the box. They look even more over the top to be honest. Sigh, oh well, i look forward to June's White Dwarf with trepedation.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

This sounds like its going to be set up like the DA codex, thats a bummer.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> "The local GW has a copy of the rules and has been showing them off. Most of the rumours are true, with a few minor differences. One thing that stood out in particular was how over the top Mephiston was - WS - 6, S - 5, T - 5,I - 6, Feel no Pain, and can cast all 3 Powers and use his Force Weapon in one turn (Jump, +D3 Attacks, Force Weapon...)


Apperently he hasn't got an INV save so It could be a bit risky charging him forward on his own, also with all the Libbies and Farseers about he could struggle against a lot of lists.
By the way It's now official WD330 will be Codex BA! 8)


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

and now what could be the final look at the BA's, I disagreed with him that this would be the "actual codex" as the new GT rules have stated that anything that is not available to everyone would not be used in a Grand Tournament, so this would eventually have to make a codex of its own, for the new gamers that will come into the game after this White Dwarf article has passed us by:

"Im not gonna post the picture here so click on the link to see the cover.. You'll notice it's not taken on a camera phone or anything, I actually have the whole 2 part codex

I dont think BA are gonna get another codex based on the wording there if you can read it.. As it says this is the official codex, not update

Wargear changes
Exsanguinator - Description replaced with current narthecium rules. Nothing additional

Terminator armor - Same except no longer gives +1A (Same as new DA and there are no terminator honors, which means characters are at -1A)

Servo arm - Same as Codex: SM but IT IS NOT A POWER FIST.. It "strikes at I1 at S8 with no armor save" Therefore, cover/grenades affects it

Special CHaracters

Commander Dante - 200pts

WS6, BS5, S4, T4, W3, I5, A4, LD10 Sv 2+
Rights of battle
Inspiring: All friendly BA models within 12" count as having preferring enemy (Vs anyone)
Equipment: Artificer armor, iron halo, jump pack, frag and krak grenades
Axe of Mortalis - Master crafted power weapon
Death mask of sanguinius - All enemy models within 6" are at -1WS and -1BS
Perdition Pistol - Metal gun that counts as pistol in CC

If dante is included in the army then a standard bearer may carry the BA chapter banner which gives all benefits of the normal standard and also gives the unit +1A. +15pts

Tycho - Normal stats, has iron halo and artificer armor and basically is same as old edition.. IE sucks. 110pts and rights of battle

Mephiston - 225pts
WS 6, BS5, S5, T5, W3, I6, A4, LD10 Sv 2+
Fearless, Feel no pain

Lord of Death - Mephiston has all 3 psychic powers and can use each one of them and his force weapon once each player turn, rather than being limited as are other librarians. He may not use the same power more than once per turn

Wargear: Artificer armor, force weapon, plasma pistol, psychic hood, frag and krak grenades

LIRBARIAN POWERS
Might of Heros - same
Wings of Sanguinius - The librarian (only him) may move as a jump pack, even with terminator armor. If on a bike he counts as moving as a jetbike
Transfixing Glare - Used in the assault phase. If successful then any enemy model in BTB contact must take a Ld test. If failed the model may not attack and will be hit automatically by any CC attacks directed against them. Enemy models with a Ld value cannot be affected

Brother corbulo - Same as old edition except 3wounds 100pts
no power weapon and has exsanguinator and the red grail
Red Grail : All BA units within 12" At the start of one of its assault phases receives furious charge for that turn. In addition it gives corbulo a 4+ inv save

Chaplain Lamartes - 125pts Same stats as current 3W chaplain
Has the Death mask which gives all enemy models within 6" -1LD

Non-named characters (all have 2w and LD9)
Librarian - 120pts
Has rights of battle
Options: Plasma pistol, stormbolter, combi weapons, melta bombs, bike. Can replace ALL wargear for terminator armor, storm bolter, force weapon and psychic hood for 25pts.
NO OPTION for inv save except with Term armor
Cannot take Transfixing glare but comes with other two powers as standard

Chaplain - 100pts
Same options as librarian but may take a power fist and a jump pack

Company Captain (3W and L10) - 100pts
Comes with Iron Halo
Rights of Battle
Options: Power weapon, 1 or 2 LCs, Thunder hammer, Power fist, jump pack, storm bolter, combi weapons, melta bombs
OR may take Term Armor WITH Thunderhammer + Stormshield, 2x LC or Stormbolter + Power fist/Power weapon all for only +25PTs

Honor guard - 125pts
Does not take up spot on force org chart AND IS NOT A BODYGUARD. They deploy and operate independently. May include 1 for each IC in army
2A now and come with frag/krak grenades
5 marines (max)
Jump packs +25pts (entire squad) (30pts per model basically)
Options: (a ton. Think of this as a imp guard command squad in terms of options. 2 guys can have this, 2 can have that.. etc).
2x Plasma Pistol
2x Powerfist/weapon
2x Flamer/melta/plasma
Sanguinary Priest for +20pts with exsanguinator
Tech Adept +30pt (No servo arm btw). Power weapon and blessing of omnissiah rule
Standard bearer +10pts
company champion +25pts. power weapon + combat shield
Meltbombs on a per model basis +5pts

ELITES

The Death company - Counts towards force org. Do not have to take
same stats. Rending, Furious Charge, Feel no pain, fearless.
Must move as fast as possible towards enemy unless chaplain or Corbulo are within 6". They have krak grenades as well
Pretty much same as rumors have stated.
You get 1 free DC per following squads
Honor Guard
Terminator Squad
Veteran Assault Squad
Tactical Squad
Devastator Squad
Jump packs +5pts per model
Additional guys +30pts
May have rhino or drop pod at point cost
Models equipped with power fists or power weapons may count them as normal CC weapons with rending

Terminator Squad - 200pts
5 men (max)
entire squad may swap weapons for 2x LC or Thunderhammer/storm shield
or may replace one term with the cyclone +20pts, Heavy flamer +5pts (lol), Assault cannon +30pts
Can take a drop pod

Furioso Dreadnaught - 100pts
Venerable +20pts
Death company dread +25pts (+D3 attacks and moves like death company)
heavy flamer +5pts
extra armor +15pts
comes with smoke and searchlight
May take a drop pod

Dreadnaught - 125pts
Assault cannon, CCW, smoke and searchlight
Venerable +20pts
Missile launcher +10pts
Multimelta, TL- Auto cannon - free
Tl- Las +20pts
Extra armor +15pts
May take drop pod

Tech Marine - 125pts (ouch)
NOT INDEPENDENT CHARACTER
Does NOT use up force org slot. May take 1 per vehicle chosen from elites or heavy support
same stats, except comes with artificer armor
Options - Plasma pistol, servo harness +25pts
Servitors - 0-4 25pts each with Servo arm, CCW (Not Powerfist). May replace with multimelta or HB for free, Plasma cannon +10pts (no restriction)
Ws4, Bs4, S3, T3, W1, i3, a1, ld9, sv 4+
May select rhino, razorback or drop pod

Veteran Assault squad - 150pts
2A and combat squads
Jump packs included
The squad may include up to 5 additional vets for +25pts each (and combat squads? odd)
0-3 - stormbolter, combi weapon, plasma pistol/power weapon, power fist/single LC, 2x LC or thunder hammer
Anyone can take combat shield +5pts or stormshield +10pts
0-2 - Flamer/melta/plasma
Per model basis: Melta bombs +5pts
Note: Above options replace EITHER bolt pistol OR chainsword so you can replace Chainsword with power weapon AND bolt pistol with flamer
May remove jump packs and have rhino or drop pod for no point cost

Scout Squad - 80pts
combat squads
vet sarg included
5 additional scouts +65pts
Options: same as DA codex. Sarg may take melta bombs
Shotguns: R:12, S:4, Ap:-, Assault 2
MAY TAKE DROP POD

TROOPS

Assault Squad - 140pts
Vet sarg included
Same options as DA basically. Sarg can have combat shield and melta bombs
May remove jump packs and take rhino or drop pod for free

Tactical squad - 115pts
Same as DA codex
May take drop pod, rhino or razorback

FAST ATTACK
Bike squad - 110pts
2 bikes + 1 vet sarg
No combat squads

0-2 bikers +30pts
vet sarg may have power sword (no fist) and/or melta bombs
0-2 Flamer/melta/plasma

Attack Bikes - 50pts
HB or multimelta
1 bike

0-2 additional bikes +50pts

Land Speed Squadron - 65pts
Hb or Multimelta
0-2 additional speeders +65pts
0-1 Typhoon launcher +10pts
0-2 Heavy flamer +10pts or assault cannon +35pts

HEAVY SUPPORT

Devestators - 115pts
Combat squads
Options same as DA codex
may have rhino, drop pod, razorback

Land raider - 250pts
Its a land raider.
options: Pintle storm bolter 5pts, hunter killer missile +15pts, extra armor +15pts

Land raider crusader - 250pts (no limit)
Its still a land raider and has crusader weapons.
same options as land raider

Whirlwind - 85pts
Vengeance Missiles
Incendiary Castellan

Options: Dozer blade, extra armor, pintle storm bolter, hunter killer

Predator - 70pts
Options : See whirlwind
TL - Las + 35pts
HB Sponsons +25pts, Lascannons +60pts

Vindicator - 125pts
Same as previous edition, same options as other vehicles

Baal Predator - 100pts
Overcharged engines (1 - Cannot move. 2-3 nothing, 4+ vehicle is Fast and can move max of 18")
Pintle stormbolter +10pts, Hunter killer +15pts. NO EXTRA ARMOR
HB or heavy flamers +25pts

Rhino - 40pts
Over charged engines
same as DA codex

Razorback - 50pts
TL Las +30pts
Normal vehicle options

Drop pod - 50pts
No missile launcher option"


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

<looks> So long, boys...

Well, if all this is to be believed, it looks like the elites slot will once again see use.

I think I'm just going to GS propeller beanies onto all of my scouts and call them jetpacks...

I don't like that baals don't have extra armor...I don't like having my baals hanging out with no protection. Damned if I'm gonna tear it off though. Though I may drop my vindicator for a dev team

I'm not going to take this at face value just yet, but considering the DA codes, this all sounds pretty plausible


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Not that Impressed to be honest obviously Mephiston and Corbulo kick arse but having to pay close to 300pts for Vet/assault squads, honour guards without FA Is a bit crap, there marines at the end of the day and even with the current setup with FA theres not too many BA players that take them even now.
I think looking back over the list an all Jump pack army backed up by Mephiston and combat squad devs and attack bikes for AT could work out, tanks Just seem far too pricy for my liking.
Apperently theres a bit of a rumour about BA's having the option to assault out of rhinos, watch this space.....


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

this is a little late in the day, but next months WD will definately have some BA re working in it.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Taken from the B+C:


> Special Wargear
> Assault Vehicle: Disembarking models may assault
> 
> Blessing of Omnissiah: May repair Weapon destroyed or immobilized vehicles on a 6+. Add +1 to the roll for each servitor equipped with a servo-arm in the unit. You may reroll if equipped with a servo-harness
> ...


If anyone needs any of the point values please feell free to send me a PM, extremely Interested as to how the Special Wargear for assaulting out of vehicles works! :shock:


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm guessing its going to be for command squads and limited in number otherwise we're back to the bad old days of rhino rushing. Hopefully its not the DC rhino option, that would give them a 20" charge.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> I'm guessing its going to be for command squads and limited in number otherwise we're back to the bad old days of rhino rushing. Hopefully its not the DC rhino option, that would give them a 20" charge.


Or worse/better :wink: , drop pods!
Seems strange though that non of the vehicles specifically mention the special rule, might actually make full rhino squads with OCE worthwhile!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> Hopefully its not the DC rhino option, that would give them a 20" charge.


With the Rhino's Over charged engines you'd get 18" for the rhino +2"+6"+6"= 32" charge range ftw! :lol:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

A Venerable, Furioso, Death company, Dreadnaught....................

..........sorry! I just cant stop laughing! Oh and Drop Pod! lol 

oh dear! Dark Angel players might have got new models! But they got bobbied on the rules front!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

LongBeard said:


> > Hopefully its not the DC rhino option, that would give them a 20" charge.
> 
> 
> With the Rhino's Over charged engines you'd get 18" for the rhino +2"+6"+6"= 32" charge range ftw! :lol:


No dice. Can't disembark if you go over 12"


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

in the current issue of wd, the next month page says it has the first part of a the BA update. Does this mean no codex?


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> in the current issue of wd, the next month page says it has the first part of a the BA update. Does this mean no codex?


The next Issues of WD ARE the new codex, fluff In the next one and the rules after that. No new models though!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> No dice. Can't disembark if you go over 12"


Got this one all wrong, the assault ruling Is Just clarification for the LR ramp ruling!


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Haha, I could just imagine your face lighting up in evilly bearded anticipation when you read it! :lol:


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> Haha, I could just imagine your face lighting up in evilly bearded anticipation when you read it!


You know me far too well! :lol: 
To be honest I don't think theres a beardy list within the new codex It seems to be pretty much on a par with DA's on that front.


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 22, 2006)

LongBeard said:


> > Haha, I could just imagine your face lighting up in evilly bearded anticipation when you read it!
> 
> 
> You know me far too well! :lol:
> To be honest I don't think theres a beardy list within the new codex It seems to be pretty much on a par with DA's on that front.


Lol apart from the rending death company that are still under costed to buggery..yeah apart from that!!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I still think BA's look very hard!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

> The next Issues of WD ARE the new codex, fluff In the next one and the rules after that. No new models though!


....so that means The BA players will have to take an issue of WD around with them? Lame.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As I understand it, the codex will be posted online for download at the same time, so they could go around with some printouts instead.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Or you could just cut the pages out that you need.....


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Or you can take your old codex and feign ignorance of the new rules ;-)


----------



## Herbert (Apr 7, 2007)

Hehe

or create your own new BA Codex yourself. 

What a shame they are now shaking this big nerf stick at all our armies I expect the normal marine codex will be nerfed by xmas in WD. JJ and others wont be able to hear anything but laughter coming from the users of the normal marine codex in the studio atm. 

I can just imagine a line of old codex players lined up pointing fingers and laughing at the new codex developers.

What a bunch of twonks


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 22, 2006)

If at some point in the near future all the codicies are brought in line, is it not worth toning some down for a while? They can't suddenly release twelve codicies at once!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My issue is that they should have *started* this new wave of nerfing and combat squads and whatnot with the 4th ed SM codex. Instead, they gave the problem players a big vial of crack and said "go to down, boys!" now they;re realizing what they did and going about the nerf process by screwing over all the chapter players first, while the traits players can revel in their cheese until everyone else has been hit by the nerf bat before GW finally does a redux codex.

I would be ok with the new wave codexes if they had just done that from the start


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I agree fully Gal. Of course, they might have done it on purpose as it allows them to just reprint a C: SM Redux and make twice the money off the same basic book. Not to mention the fact that SM's are the poster child for 40K and GW may have been, somewhat understadably, reluctant to mess with them too much.


----------



## Herbert (Apr 7, 2007)

I beleive these codex changes are just a change of direction a u-turn maybe. I remember at the end of 3rd where we was told all codexs will work with 4th edition. Something has changed at GWHQ as the codexs would not have been changed after a few were released.


----------

